# Axolotl advice



## joel0395 (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello, i have had an axolotl for about 4 weeks now and i am having trouble keeping the water clean, it is a huge tank with some live plants and i have done somw water tests (nitrate, nitrite, ammonia and ph) and they all seemed to be okay. Also i was wondering what snails to buy to help control the algae? Thanks


----------



## bk201 (Jul 3, 2013)

how many litres is the tank?
how often do you do water changes?
how much water do you change?
what do you feed it?
what type of filter does the tank have?


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 3, 2013)

how much light are you giving the tank?


----------



## joel0395 (Jul 4, 2013)

It is a pretty big tank and has about 180L in it, i change about 30l a week. I used to feed frozen axolotl cubes but the left overs were to hard to clean from under the pebbles. I have a large sponge type filter that i clean couple of times a week! The tank doesn't get any direct sunlight.


----------



## Shotta (Jul 4, 2013)

you could maybe use a small canister filter or a large waterfall type filter , and when you are cleaning the filter sponge do not use tap water. 
use the fishtank water in a bucket and rinse the filter sponge out in that so you are not killing any beneficial bacteria/organisms
also how much water do you take out when doing a water change?.
Also it is really handy having a gravel siphon it makes cleaning water/gravel/poop so muuch easier

i used to keep axolotols and i fed them sinking pellets, mealworms with their head smashed(they love em), and bits of blood worm block, garden worms chopped


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 4, 2013)

Invest in a proper filter suited to the size of your tank & that will cut down the need to change water on a weekly basis. You can also either buy some catfish to eat the excess food that gets trapped in the gravel or buy a gravel vacuum. Gravel vacs are pretty cheap & when you use them to take water out, they'll also take out any waste trapped in the gravel.


----------



## joel0395 (Jul 4, 2013)

I am interested in getting some catfish, will my axolotl eat them? Thanks for everyones advice i will upgrade my filter and purchase a gravel syphon


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 4, 2013)

joel0395 said:


> I am interested in getting some catfish, will my axolotl eat them? Thanks for everyones advice i will upgrade my filter and purchase a gravel syphon



I doubt your axolotl would catch the catfish,we used to have axolotl with goldfish who would eat the gill flutes off the axolotl


----------



## joel0395 (Jul 4, 2013)

Would catfish do the same?


----------



## Leasdraco (Jul 4, 2013)

One thing I learned about axolotls years ago when we had some in science class, be careful with the size of the pebbles/whatever you're using for the base. They try to eat anything that fits in their mouth and then die of impaction.


----------



## joel0395 (Jul 4, 2013)

The pebbles i have are really big, bigger then its head, i would like to put sand in instead if it is suitable?


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 6, 2013)

joel0395 said:


> Would catfish do the same?



Catfish are purely scavengers, that's why their mouths are located on the bottom & not front of their heads...so no, they won't attack the axolotl. Just ask your local petshop what species of catfish would suit eating the excess food that's left behind.
And if you invest in a better filter, I would suggest sand as substrate as it may blocked up the filter.


----------



## joel0395 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help! Much appreciated


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 6, 2013)

Sorry I meant I would NOT suggest sand as a substrate.


----------



## bk201 (Jul 6, 2013)

No species of fish with axolotl 
yes catfish have mouth parts on lower side however it is well documented catfish feeding of the slime coating of other fish axolotl will also try to eat anything that will fit into there mouths and most catfish have barbed fins that choke predators that try to consume them.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jul 6, 2013)

Catfish will eat your axolotl. Mine lost her front legs to some years ago because I thought it would work out (She grew them back with extra toes and is still with us but it wasn't pleasant). Also, Axolotl gills look like tasty worms and fish love to nibble them... don't do it 

Another thing; if you have a light overhead, place a strip of paper under it to reduce the brightness... slows the algae growth.


----------



## MyMitchie (Jul 15, 2013)

Bunnings play sand is the best thing to put in as substrate. Use about 2cm on the bottom and wash it well before putting it in. Then you can use a turkey baster (used in the kitchen) to suck up any messes! Easy peazy.


----------



## Shotta (Jul 15, 2013)

if you really want fish you could get glass catfish although you'd have to get a few they are a schooling fish and are'nt aggressive at all, they look wicked/creepy when feeding though as you can see the flakes in their guts lol they are kinda expensive though


----------



## Millenium (Jul 16, 2013)

I am a very proud axolotl owner have been for years now. Axies are very hardy and can endure rather poor water conditions. I have mine in a rather confined space atm as I need a bigger tank i have a 4 foot tank with six 25cm adult axolotls. they seem to eat pretty well anything lizards eat. mealworms, maggots, woodroaches. axies are best to have spounge type filters and they hate water current so i wouldn't use a power filter unless you have them on a timer like me. I have mine run for half an hour every 3 hours and it keeps the water pretty good. I also use a hose to suck out all the large waste from the axies and than top the water up. Basically just like keeping a gold fish.


----------



## evolve (Oct 20, 2013)

I find axolotl like the simple things in life. No filter, change 1/3 of the water once a fortnight. No light, they like to do it in the dark!! The black ones are hardier than the albino's, of course!! . Axles love to hunt, so a guppy every now and then is good, but keep an eye on them and pull the fish out if it gets aggressive. 
View attachment 298985


----------

